#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Weet je wat roddel is?"

## akhisoufyan

Weet je wat roddel is?"


Zij zeiden: Allah en Zijn Boodschapper weten het beter. Hij zei:
Datgene over je broeder zeggen waarvan je weet dat hij er niet van houdt.
Iemand zei: Maar als mijn broeder zou zijn zoals ik het zeg? Hij zei:
Als hij zou zijn zoals je zegt, dan ben je schuldig aan roddel en als hij niet zou zijn zoals je zegt, dan ben je schuldig aan laster.
In Sahih Muslim staat deze overlevering die overgeleverd is door Abu Hurayrah (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) van de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem).

----------


## Marocc_man

2 soorten roddel=

a- namima : praten over mensen in het algemeen

b-ghaiba: praten over iemand die afwezig is ( afwezig dus hij kan wat fout over hem gezegd wordt niet recht zetten en daarom wordt aLghaiba als soort kanibalisme gezien

----------


## taher7

ma sha allah

----------

